# Interesting walnut



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I was doing some log moving this morning and in my pile of junk walnut (too small, crooked...) I picked one up and the bark fell off, revealing something I had not noticed before, pips. It is not totally pippy, but had enough to make it interesting.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I sawed more...then my camera quit :wallbash:Oh well, I can go out in the shed and look at it any time I want...just can't show y'all :laughing:


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

That's some cool stuff!


----------



## truecountry (Apr 15, 2009)

very cool i always wondered what those were called and how the wood looked cut .... ive had a few hickorys like that and one maple that really looked sick with knots all over it ..


----------

